# JTFII Selection Planning



## FutureAssaulter (12 Dec 2012)

Hey everyone! Well i'm joining the army reserves soon and had some questions regarding the jtf2 selection process!

1) Is there any height requirments? I heard from a friend in the cadets that you have to be over 6 feet tall? Any truth to this? Seems a little ridiculous if you ask me?

2) Whats good for working out? I do a lot of Seal fit? Is this enough? I can do the mile and a half in like 14 minutes? whats the standard?

3) I heard they do a lot of black ops stuff? What is this? Im not sure I want to be involved in assasinations of government leaders and stuff....I dunno..ethics I guess?

4) Whats selection like? I know that Russian spetsnaz have to kill someone for theirs..is it the same for jtf2?

Again, a lot of these questions are just rumours I heard..not sure if there is much validation to any of this?

Please help! Can't wait to serve amongst the best!

Airbourne!


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Dec 2012)

Just like everyone else gets told here, worry about joining and passing your trade courses first. After you're done those, then you can look towards the challenge of applying to be an assaulter.


----------



## Timberwolf (12 Dec 2012)

FutureAssaulter said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Well i'm joining the army reserves soon and had some questions regarding the jtf2 selection process!
> 
> 1) Is there any height requirments? I heard from a friend in the cadets that you have to be over 6 feet tall? Any truth to this? Seems a little ridiculous if you ask me?
> 
> ...



1. No...

2. The minimum for an assaulter is 9:45. A perfect (score of 30) is 7:41 and under.

3. You watch too many movies...

4. JTF-2 selection isn't exactly publicized like special forces of other countries.


----------



## FutureAssaulter (12 Dec 2012)

Wow that was fast!

I know its a tad ambitious but I figure most guys get started and start training while they have the time now.

Thimberwolf, thanks for clearing that up!
9:45! 7:41! Dang, is there many people in the army who can achieve those times????

Whats the competition like? I mean, how many guys try out and actually finish selection? 
My buddy in cadets said a friend of his tried out, made it through but opted not to be an assaulter because of the lifestyle.  His girlfriend would have none of it lol! Anyway, he said 3 guys made it through to the course and they do some pretty crazy stuff.

what kind of stuff do they do in aghanistan?


----------



## Scott (12 Dec 2012)

And this last weekend I met yet another former member of the SAS who was second man on the balcony.

Quit listening to Cadets. That's not a slam against them whatsoever, just considering the source.

Worry about getting in then doing well on your courses.


----------



## swatmans_assaulter (12 Dec 2012)

Hey man, Im in the same boat as you and have some of the same questions. 

1) The test is only out of 30? I thought tests were usually out of 100!

2)Can I join straight away or be in the normal army first?

3)I heard that people who have diving, driving, pilot courses are more desirable for beeing picked up.

4)Anything I can do before selection to help me when Im there.

Thanks alot and good luck futureassaulter, hope to see you around...


----------



## Scott (12 Dec 2012)

You like posting questions and then answering yourself? Or are you off your meds.

Roses are red, violets are blue. I'm schizophrenic and so am I.

Dual account are not permitted, welcome to the warning system. On your very first day! You're excelling at _something_.

Staff


----------



## Montealer10 (12 Dec 2012)

FutureAssaulter said:
			
		

> 3) I heard they do a lot of black ops stuff? What is this? Im not sure I want to be involved in assasinations of government leaders and stuff....I dunno..ethics I guess?
> 
> 4) Whats selection like? I know that Russian spetsnaz have to kill someone for theirs..is it the same for jtf2?
> 
> ...



Either you're trolling or your IQ is the same as your shoe size. So the Spetsnaz have to kill someone eh? How many Spetsnaz guys have you talked to?


----------



## Ciskman (12 Dec 2012)

To early for this. Kill this thread like the Russian Spetsnaz  on selection.


----------



## Scott (12 Dec 2012)

And done.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2012)

Just a quick note to FutureAssaulter:


Multiple accounts are not permitted on this site, as stated in the Army.ca Conduct Guidelines that you agreed to when you registered on this site.


----------

